# [French NR] 8.01 3x3 average



## Lapinsavant (May 5, 2016)




----------



## thecuber3 (May 6, 2016)

GJ! Are those new timers working well?


----------



## Lapinsavant (May 7, 2016)

Thanks, Yep good (I don't have one in this video)


----------

